# Intel Panne - Cougar Point



## Verpolt (21 Februar 2011)

Wollte doch nur einen neuen PC 

Wer sich in letzter Zeit einen Desktop-PC / Laptop etc. mit I5/I7 gekauft hat oder kaufen möchte, sollte genauer hinsehen.

Intel


> Designfehler bei Chipsatz
> 
> Intel hat bekanntgegeben, dass bei den für die Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der zweiten Generation konzipierten Intel® 6er-Chipsätzen ein Designfehler vorliegt und eine Überarbeitung des Halbleiterelements implementiert wurde. Bei diesen Chipsätzen kann in einigen Fällen mit der Zeit eine Beeinträchtigung der Serial-ATA-Ports (SATA) auftreten, was sich möglicherweise auf die Leistung oder Funktionalität von Geräten, die an die SATA-Ports angeschlossen sind (wie Festplatten oder DVD-Laufwerke), auswirkt.
> 
> ...



Intel:


> Frage: Wie kann ich feststellen, ob mein System betroffen ist?
> 
> Antwort: Desktop-PCs mit Intel® H67 und P67 Express-Chipsätzen und Notebooks mit Intel® HM67 und HM65 Express-Chipsätzen sind möglicherweise von diesem Problem betroffen. Intel empfiehlt Konsumenten, dass sie sich an den Händler oder Hersteller ihres Computers wenden, um weitere Einzelheiten zu erfahren.
> Frage: Welche Produkte sind betroffen?
> ...




http://www.intel.com/de_de/consumer...tm?cid=emea:ggl|corecall_de_recall|em4F6C5B|s

in diesem Sinne :sc1:  :s1:   oder zu AMD


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2011)

auch früher war Intel schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium-FDIV-Bug


----------

